# chicken and egg? FD



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi
It seems to me that one has to get the FD number for pretty much most things, including rental of housing. However, to get the card / number you need an address.

Is it possible to use my current UK address to get a FD number, or if not how does one get around this issue of needing the number for most things in the first place?

many thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I thimk you mean a NIF number & if so, then yes. They will accept an address from anywhere in the world.................. If outside the EU, they also require a resident to sign as Fiscal Representative & they're signing to promise to forward any Govt communication to you. There is no assumed financial responsibility or guarantor role.


----------

